# Wing Chun master from Hong Kong is taking new students in Boston Area



## marc8 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Master Mui Wai Hun (Henry Mui), a Chinese boxing teacher from Hong Kong is now considering up to 5 new students to accept into our Pin Sun Wing Chun  club.  *

*Pin Sun (Side Body) Wing Chun is a martial art from South China that dates back to Leung Jan, a pioneer in the art of Wing Chun. This kung fu system emphasizes close-range combat and energy / sensitivity training. This particular linage of Wing Chun gives you the option of confronting your attacker in a side body stance, hence the name.*


*Pin Sun Wing Chun stems from the fighting and teaching experiences of first generation holder of the Pin Sun Wing Chun Linage, Leung Jan.   Leung Jan refined his Wing Chun knowledge into a conceptual art which still retained the core essence of Wing Chun. The movements and combinations are simple and direct, both strait and circular, primarily in keeping with the Pin Sun methods and were the skills and concepts he utilized to win over 300 challenge matches.*

*Master Sifu Henry Mui is a 5th generation holder of the Pin Sun Wing Chun system and is currently accepting 3 or 4 new students (preferably instructors) but will consider dedicated students who are patient and willing to learn. To set up a meeting please feel free to contact me .*

*If you run a martial arts school and are interested in a two hour seminar with Master Mui please feel free to call and discuss.*

*Warm regards*


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2010)

Sifu Henry Mui is an amazing teacher.  Great opportunity!


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 11, 2010)

marc8 said:


> *Master Mui Wai Hun (Henry Mui), a Chinese boxing teacher from Hong Kong is now considering up to 5 new students to accept into our Pin Sun Wing Chun club. *
> 
> *Pin Sun (Side Body) Wing Chun is a martial art from South China that dates back to Leung Jan, a pioneer in the art of Wing Chun. This kung fu system emphasizes close-range combat and energy / sensitivity training. This particular linage of Wing Chun gives you the option of confronting your attacker in a side body stance, hence the name.*
> 
> ...


 
Interesting , so to clarify you mean that you can deal with an attacker directly at the side of you without the need to square up like normal Wing Chun would do , is that what you mean ?

How do you cultivate the attributes needed for that fighting skill , do you also practice sticking hands from the side as well.

I'm just trying to work out how the particular mechanics that we take for granted in Wing Chun would apply in this instance.

In normal Wing Chun we are square on to the attacker so as biomechanically we are in the strongest position to exert force on the opponents structure and balance.

Just like pushing a car you are squared up behind it and pushing , not standing in a side on position and trying to push the car as this would be inefficient.

I am just very interested to understand the finer details of how this side body concept would work with regular Wing Chun applications.


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not a Wing Chun practitioner or anything, but I think he's talking about a side-stance similar to William Cheung's TWC.  Think Bai Jong but with Man/Wu Sao.  

From how the history is described, it sounds like William Cheung may have told the story truthfully after all.......


----------



## Asmo (Aug 14, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> I'm not a Wing Chun practitioner or anything, but I think he's talking about a side-stance similar to William Cheung's TWC.  Think Bai Jong but with Man/Wu Sao.
> 
> From how the history is described, it sounds like William Cheung may have told the story truthfully after all.......



It's possible, but another theory is that he learned Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun from sources other than Yip Man.


----------

